# Socializing in Playa Del Carmen



## Young Retirees (Apr 30, 2010)

My husband and I will be retiring this winter and plan on a long term rental in Playa Del Carmen and would love to meet other expats for social networking, cards, bbq, and wine tasting : ). Does anyone know if such a group exists?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your retirement. I'm sure you'll find some kindred souls when you arrive, and maybe even a few on this forum.


----------



## Halina (May 5, 2010)

Young Retirees said:


> My husband and I will be retiring this winter and plan on a long term rental in Playa Del Carmen and would love to meet other expats for social networking, cards, bbq, and wine tasting : ). Does anyone know if such a group exists?


My husband and I are doing the same thing, it's our first time and would like to get invovled with a group as well.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

We just spent a two week vacation in that area. Really nice area, but we were surprised at the prices. It is a lot more expensive than the other parts of Mexico we had been to, but loved the cosmopolitan feel to the place. Everywhere we went we met people from all over the world.


----------



## Young Retirees (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree it can be expensive, but if you know where to go, you can find the deals. It is finding them. I agree you meet all kinds of great people but my challenge is they are usually there for a week holiday. I was hoping to find folks that stay there longer and know of or could recommend where they go to get a haircut, manicure, grocery shop, etc outside the tourist area . I am not always sure on what to expect from someone offering their services from a doorway. :eyebrows:


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

Please share where to find deals in PDC. We've tried Walmart and Chedraui's but don't think we got a better price at those stores than in the states. There's a new store that opened up, City Club, I think, near Soriano's ... how are their prices and selection? How does it comare to Sam's Club across the street? 

Any info on places to shop would be greatly appreciated! Gracias!!!


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*Playa del Carmen*



Young Retirees said:


> I agree it can be expensive, but if you know where to go, you can find the deals. It is finding them. I agree you meet all kinds of great people but my challenge is they are usually there for a week holiday. I was hoping to find folks that stay there longer and know of or could recommend where they go to get a haircut, manicure, grocery shop, etc outside the tourist area . I am not always sure on what to expect from someone offering their services from a doorway. :eyebrows:



Hola everyone, I live in Playa del Carmen. There are many places to socialize. There is a beach bar called Bad Boys that has music every thursday and saturdays from 5-9. And many of the locals expats will be there. There are several charity organizations -a pet shelter-mainly for dogs-cocos rescue (they rescue ferrell cats and have them spayed and neutered)but the biggest one and the one needy the most help is Angel Notion. This organization helps the very poor and needy and those in need of medical attention. Once you get involved in someway-you will meet alot of people from different countries.

As for cost-it can be more expensive for some to live here. Of location plays a big part in that. If you live anywhere near the beach or a community called Playacar-you will find it very expensive. Six or 7 blocks away you start finding better prices. Right now its a buyers market-you can find really good deals all over town. 

Naturally prices on fifth avenue in stores and restuarants are going to be expensive. But just a few blocks away and all over city, you can really find some good restaurants with affordable prices. There are several messages boards just for Playa that is a big help. Groceries tend to be higher than the states especially for items the mexicans would not normally use. It can be difficult to find things here but I am sure easier than many parts of mexico. Walmart and Mega have the best prices. Sorianna is higher. Sams of course is always good for bigger amounts. I dont shop City Club. Chedauri is another store that has good prices and San Fransisco-which currently is remodeling and making this store possibly the biggest in Playa and already they are promising better prices. 

If you have any questions please let me know. I think the majority of the people that move here is because of the beautiful water. Hope to maybe meet you one day


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

On both coasts of Mexico, you will find that 'tourist prices' prevail, especially in the 'destination resort' areas. As such, the cost of living is much higher than in the interior of Mexico, even in the larger colonial cities. As mentioned above, the expat population is typically made up of tourists on short visits or 'snowbirds' who stay six months, or less. In the interior of the country, you will find permanent expats enjoying retirement, along with some who are in Mexico on long term business assignments. These expats enjoy more stable social situations, as well as the ability to travel from international airports or to just drive a few hours to the beaches on the 'shoulder seasons' for less expensive 'vacations from retirement'. We'll be doing that shortly; a few days at the beach in an oceanfront hotel with breakfasts included, at $80 USD per night with air conditioning. It takes living here and a bit of time to discover how, and when, to do those things while living in a moderate, central highlands climate.


----------



## Shakc21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Young Retirees said:


> My husband and I will be retiring this winter and plan on a long term rental in Playa Del Carmen and would love to meet other expats for social networking, cards, bbq, and wine tasting : ). Does anyone know if such a group exists?


There are lots of expats in Playa Del Carmen. There are a few restaurants I could point out where you could find like minded souls. Just off 5th Avenue at the beach between 4th and 3rd streets is a BBQ/Smoke house type of fare owned by John who is there on the weekends. Great place to meet. Hope to see you there some time

Welcome to Paradise


----------



## Solomon (Jun 19, 2011)

One popular way to socialize in Playa Del Carmen is through the various charities that exist. Malix Pec and Peanut Pet Shelter are charities that help street dogs, Coco's Cat Rescue helps spay, neuter and relocate cats and some dogs and Angel Notions helps provide medical care to people in need. All of these charities have fundraising events that generate good crowds of people and the dog shelters both have "dog wash" or cleanup type events on a semi-regular basis that draw pretty good groups of people as well.


----------

